# Gloworm vs Gemini



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

If you didn't own a light and was starting from scratch would you rather have a Gemini duo or a Glowworm x2? They both look very similar with a few minor differences, hoping for some comments that can help me decide.

I have a night fighter bt21 on back order but I'm getting tired of waiting.

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Whichever has the warmest tint option. That's my preference anyway.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the Duo..love it. Small and v. bright. I use it as my bar light. They only come in the cool white tint...works fine for me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

guggas said:


> If you didn't own a light and was starting from scratch would you rather have a Gemini duo or a Glowworm x2? They both look very similar with a few minor differences, hoping for some comments that can help me decide.
> 
> I have a night fighter bt21 on back order but I'm getting tired of waiting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


 If warm tint is important to you, the GloWorm all the way as you can order warmer leds as an option unlike the Gemini. Also if your in a warmer demographic the GloWorm will handle the heat better as the lamp head is larger and the thermal is way more gradual in it's step down.

As for UI I'd go Gemini as I believe they have an edge. I've read posts where users have had some complaints that if you rapid fire the GloWorm products trying to change output you can by mistake get into the programing mode. Not something I would be patient with mid ride. Both good lights though.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I was riding that fence and went with the Gloworm. Their diminutive size and finish were impressive once they arrived. I like the continuity in aesthetics between the three models, and have been impressed with their performance. They have yet to power down to protect the LED's, and only once felt significantly warm, I left them at 100% while stopped. Run time after dropping to low power is impressive, they programmed these lights well.

I'm good with the Gloworm GUI. I know it will go into another mode if I double-press, so I set it up so I don't have to hurry through modes. Two brightness levels work great both on the trail and the road, and I really only would want a third if I was doing an overnighter and wanted to preserve battery life.

The only thing I wish for is a single button for two lamps.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Flamingtaco said:


> I was riding that fence and went with the Gloworm. Their diminutive size and finish were impressive once they arrived. I like the continuity in aesthetics between the three models, and have been impressed with their performance. They have yet to power down to protect the LED's, and only once felt significantly warm, I left them at 100% while stopped. Run time after dropping to low power is impressive, they programmed these lights well.
> 
> I'm good with the Gloworm GUI. I know it will go into another mode if I double-press, so I set it up so I don't have to hurry through modes. Two brightness levels work great both on the trail and the road, and I really only would want a third if I was doing an overnighter and wanted to preserve battery life.
> 
> The only thing I wish for is a single button for two lamps.


We'll definitely take on board the single button for two lamps! Sounds like a challenge!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Flamingtaco said:


> I was riding that fence and went with the Gloworm. Their diminutive size and finish were impressive once they arrived. I like the continuity in aesthetics between the three models, and have been impressed with their performance. They have yet to power down to protect the LED's, and only once felt significantly warm, I left them at 100% while stopped. Run time after dropping to low power is impressive, they programmed these lights well.
> 
> I'm good with the Gloworm GUI. I know it will go into another mode if I double-press, so I set it up so I don't have to hurry through modes. Two brightness levels work great both on the trail and the road, and I really only would want a third if I was doing an overnighter and wanted to preserve battery life.
> 
> *The only thing I wish for is a single button for two lamps.*


Awesome idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

The thing I like most about the Gemini is that is seems to have the exact amount of programabilty that I would want. The gloworm has too many options. Point Gemini.

The Gemini has a smaller, lighter battery, with similar run time. It also has a lighter head. Point Gemini.

The gloworm handles heat better due to its larger mass, and I live in Texas so this is a factor, point gloworm.

Gloworm seems to have more assesories available, The helmet mount seems like its more low profile. Point gloworm.


I think I'm going gloworm due to the larger thermal capacity. They both seem like great lights though.
Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

I like Gloworm BUT in my experience they are unreliable. I've gone through 2 batteries, two X2 head units, 2 XS head units. I'm
Trying to get a refund. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

Frankn that's slightly disconcerting considering price of these units over the cheaper Chinese clones. Do you think the quality of the gloworm justifies its price? 

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow....the first I have heard anything negative about them. Typically held in high regard around here at least. I'm sure they will take care of you.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

guggas said:


> Frankn that's slightly disconcerting considering price of these units over the cheaper Chinese clones. Do you think the quality of the gloworm justifies its price?
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


 I agree it is a bit disconcerting to hear frankn's experience although not the normal based on most GW owners.

Not trying to change your thread guggas but have you given Scars Amoeba any thought? Hand built top of the line parts and will customize to your specs,/battery life/led tint/reflector. If your a big fan of optics over reflectors I think your out of luck with these lights as I believe scar just uses reflectors. Very good product though and in the same price range.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't even know what the difference between reflectors and optics are. I'll take a look at their stuff though. Thanks

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

In my experience I've preferred optics as I find I like the beam quality better. Much smoother transition from the center out to the spill. No hot spot in comparison to reflector type beams.

That been said between different size leds and reflector types Scar uses,, I believe he will be at the top of the food chain in shaping a beam to your liking not using optics.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

Scar looks good but I've already ordered a gloworm x2 and nightfighterbt21. I think I'll call it a day.

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a question. I ordered a NiteFighter BT40s (neutral white). Should I get the Gloworm x2 with the 4800k neutral white LED option? Will the color combination with the bt40s be weird if I don't?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

If you mix cool and neutral it is a little weird IMHO as my backup combo is that way...not a huge deal but not ideal.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

NotAnotherHill said:


> I have a question. I ordered a NiteFighter BT40s (neutral white). Should I get the Gloworm x2 with the 4800k neutral white LED option? Will the color combination with the bt40s be weird if I don't?


 I'm with TiGeo on this one. Although not a huge deal I myself would find it distracting having two different tints.


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

guggas said:


> Frankn that's slightly disconcerting considering price of these units over the cheaper Chinese clones. Do you think the quality of the gloworm justifies its price?
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


I love the quality of the brightness and the spread of the beam, the ability to change lenses but the QC seems very hit and miss. 
Batteries were a bad batch fair enough. Failure of 2 head units with switch issues is not good enough. One replacement head unit arrived with the outer cable sheath split so that went straight back. The latest XS unit simply doesn't work. Plug the batteries in and nothing. Another connection problem I suspect. 
So no I don't think the price is justified. 
Today I'll send the distributer another request for a refund.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a Chinese clone for 2yrs which has not given me a single issue. I regularly ride trails at night. I will look to purchase a 2nd cheapy.... I'll also look into a all-in-one unit (no cables) as they seem to be improving a fair bit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Where did you get the Glow Worms?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I would go for glow worm. If only for the fact they Gemini hasn't update their lights for a few seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We'll definitely take on board the single button for two lamps! Sounds like a challenge!


Do it!

My lumicycle samples are controlled by one switch and it really helps simplify every thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgkiii (Apr 7, 2007)

NotAnotherHill said:


> I have a question. I ordered a NiteFighter BT40s (neutral white). Should I get the Gloworm x2 with the 4800k neutral white LED option? Will the color combination with the bt40s be weird if I don't?


A few months ago, I ran a BT40S (neutral white) on the bars and a Yinding (cool white) on the helmet. While I don't think the setup was "weird," I did realize just how much better the BT40S (neutral white) was at illuminating the contours of the trail. The Yinding (cool white) washed them out. I turned off the Yinding after a while and just rode with the BT40S. After that ride, I realized that I really needed a neutral white on the helmet, so I bought a Zebralight H600w MK II. This setup has worked really well. I still use the Yinding, but pair it with another cool white lamp that I have.


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

lgkiii said:


> A few months ago, I ran a BT40S (neutral white) on the bars and a Yinding (cool white) on the helmet. While I don't think the setup was "weird," I did realize just how much better the BT40S (neutral white) was at illuminating the contours of the trail. The Yinding (cool white) washed them out. I turned off the Yinding after a while and just rode with the BT40S. After that ride, I realized that I really needed a neutral white on the helmet, so I bought a Zebralight H600w MK II. This setup has worked really well. I still use the Yinding, but pair it with another cool white lamp that I have.


Thank you all. I ended up going with the Gloworm with the neutral white based on your opinions.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good choice, I should have mentioned xeccon lights are also neutral white. Little more budget friendly. But being as you have the funds, gloworm is great!


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

NotAnotherHill said:


> Thank you all. I ended up going with the Gloworm with the neutral white based on your opinions.


Hi. So how did the glow worm work our for you. I'm in the same boat as you rite now. Glow worm or Gemini..


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

kpw2011 said:


> Hi. So how did the glow worm work our for you. I'm in the same boat as you rite now. Glow worm or Gemini..


Gloworm is great. I love the output and the color. My friend liked my Gloworm X2 so much that he ordered two Gloworm XS lights. But I use a Gloworm X2 and Nitefighter BT40s and it feels like a substantial amount of light to me.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the glowworm and the nightfighter BT21. I think both are great lights. I actually like the color of the nightfighters beam better, but its not a big deal. The amount of light from each light is similar. One cost $60 and one cost $200. The glowworm arrived at my house within a few days of ordering and the BT21 from Gearbest took months....I dont regret buying either of them though.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't get the bt21 anymore, been gone since last winter.

Either Gemini or Gloworm is good, can't go wrong.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Another promising option*

As an owner of several Gemini (Original Titan, Xera, Duo, Olympia), Gloworm ( Current X2 and XS) and Nitefighter (BT21, BT40s, BT70) I encourage you to take a look at the new XP2 and XP3 lights Ituo has just released. I picked up a Wiz20 (1500 lumen self-contained) 3 mo. ago and have been so impressed I pre-ordered both a XP2 and XP3 to use as my main mountain lights. My XP2 should arrive tomorrow so I'll add my impressions to Tigris99's reviews and do the same for the XP3 when it arrives. Definitely worth your time to take a look at these!
Mole


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for the tip - I will look them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> As an owner of several Gemini (Original Titan, Xera, Duo, Olympia), Gloworm ( Current X2 and XS) and Nitefighter (BT21, BT40s, BT70) I encourage you to take a look at the new XP2 and XP3 lights Ituo has just released. I picked up a Wiz20 (1500 lumen self-contained) 3 mo. ago and have been so impressed I pre-ordered both a XP2 and XP3 to use as my main mountain lights. My XP2 should arrive tomorrow so I'll add my impressions to Tigris99's reviews and do the same for the XP3 when it arrives. Definitely worth your time to take a look at these!
> Mole


I wonder if the X3 is too much light. I mean you will need bigger batteries to support full power. i was hoping to helmet mount the Light and battery in hope it will reduce the unreliable connection problems i have had with the cheap Chinese lights i have used in the past. I do like the wireless remote switch of the Gemini but i like the ability to change optics on the glow worm X2 or X3. i just got an email back from glow worm. i asked about the remote wired switch for helmet mounting. i dont want another cable hanging around that i have to manage. they said they are redesigning the X2 to have a wireless switch but it will not be available until next year. 
so, is the X3 too heavy to helmet mount the battery? FYI, i ride full DH in steep technical terrain at night. Because its so steep and tec speeds are generally slower.(no high speed flow riding) then i will use them for winter snow fat biking which is very slow riding but is brighter due to the snow!
thank you all for you reply's.
kev


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

kpw2011 said:


> I wonder if the X3 is too much light. I mean you will need bigger batteries to support full power. i was hoping to helmet mount the Light and battery in hope it will reduce the unreliable connection problems i have had with the cheap Chinese lights i have used in the past. I do like the wireless remote switch of the Gemini but i like the ability to change optics on the glow worm X2 or X3. i just got an email back from glow worm. i asked about the remote wired switch for helmet mounting. i dont want another cable hanging around that i have to manage. they said they are redesigning the X2 to have a wireless switch but it will not be available until next year.
> so, is the X3 too heavy to helmet mount the battery? FYI, i ride full DH in steep technical terrain at night. Because its so steep and tec speeds are generally slower.(no high speed flow riding) then i will use them for winter snow fat biking which is very slow riding but is brighter due to the snow!
> thank you all for you reply's.
> kev


I don't actually have my XP2 or XP3 yet so any comments made are from information I've gotten from Tigris99 reviews (Which I consider an accurate source).

One thing about having more light potential than you need is that you don't have to use it all (Gemini, Gloworm. Ituo are all programmable in 10% increments). I believe the XP3s light-head weighs in @ 108 gms which I wouldn't consider too heavy for helmet mounting. Not sure on the battery weight but while the Ituo will work with standard MS style connectors the standard interface on the light-heads and battery packs has a screw on cover which would eliminate any possibility of accidentally disconnecting while riding. Optics are changeable on all the inline configured lights from Gemini/Gloworm/Ituo (Accessory optics for the Olympia are very limited and only allow for widening the beam as far as I know). Ituo has the most efficient drivers plus more emitters are more efficient at producing any given amount of light so the XP3 would require the least amount of battery power to produce say 1500 lumens (of each companies 1500+ lumen lights). Wired remote is also removable on the Ituo which has a very easy to use top mode button (Gloworm is hard wired and has no light-head mode button). This is not a cheap Chinese light, it was built using specs from a "design your ideal light thread" using premium quality parts and is every bit as good or better quality than Gemini or Gloworm. 
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been riding for weeks with my xp3 on my lid. Not too heavy. And doesnt require a bigger battery pack (nor does it come with) a bigger pack than is included with the duo or x2.

I actually love using a 3 emitter light on my helmet with a dual on my bars but that's me

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> I don't actually have my XP2 or XP3 yet so any comments made are from information I've gotten from Tigris99 reviews (Which I consider an accurate source).
> 
> One thing about having more light potential than you need is that you don't have to use it all (Gemini, Gloworm. Ituo are all programmable in 10% increments). I believe the XP3s light-head weighs in @ 108 gms which I wouldm't consider too heavy for helmet mounting. Not sure on the battery weight but while the Ituo will work with standard MS style connectors the standard interface on the light-heads and battery packs has a screw on cover which would eliminate any possibility of accidentally disconnecting while riding. Optics are changeable on all the inline configured lights from Gemini/Gloworm/Etuo (Accessory optics for the Olympia are very limited and only allow for widening the beam as far as I know). Ituo has the most efficient drivers plus more emitters are more efficient at producing any given amount of light so the XP3 would require the least amount of battery power to produce say 1500 lumens (of each companies 1500+ lumen lights). Wired remote is also removable on the Ituo which has a very easy to use top mode button (Gloworm is hard wired and has no light-head mode button). This is not a cheap Chinese light, it was built using specs from a "design your ideal light thread" using premium quality parts and is every bit as good or better quality than Gemini or Gloworm.
> Mole


Thank you mate. I learnt a lot from your post. I will do some more reading. Cheers


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

kpw2011 said:


> Thank you mate. I learnt a lot from your post. I will do some more reading. Cheers


Got my Ituo XP2 today so here's a couple of pics. of the battery/light-head interface and the battery weighed approx. 310 grams.

















Mole


----------

